# squirrel feeder?



## coonhunter727 (May 20, 2010)

I need a simple to make squirrel feeder to hunt my pup off of...i got plenty of 5 gallon buckets and some 6in pvc pipe,not much wood so hopefully i can make one out of what i got...if you got any homeade squirrel feeders please post pics
Thanks matthew


----------



## funderburkjason (May 20, 2010)

Take a 5 gallon bucket cut a 2 1/2" hole just below the ribs on the top. Put a lid on it and fill it with corn and sunflowers and they will come to it. Put a little corn on the top of feeder at first to get them coming in.


----------



## coonhunter727 (May 20, 2010)

Do i hang it in a tree? Do you have any pics?


----------



## funderburkjason (May 22, 2010)

Try to get a pic of one later. I normally put mine on the ground so that they have to come to the ground that way pups can smell them


----------



## Jay Bee (May 23, 2010)

Putting it on the ground is  excellent idea. If you want to get pups excited.                 jb


----------



## Nga. (May 24, 2010)

I use the same style feeder works real good, Also take and run you a nail or long wood screw threw a piece of wood then strap it to a tree. I put corn on the cob on this and works well around your kennels  too getting your pups looking up.


----------

